# Können nur angesehende Datensätze geloggt werden?



## DennisXX (22. Jul 2011)

Hi Folks !

Ist es eigentlich möglich, bei MS Windows oder auch bei anderen Betriebssystemen, mithilfe des Avtive Directory die Benutzer eines relationalen DBMS auszulesen und irgendwie selbst in der Datenbank bzw. einer separaten Datenbanktabelle zu speichern, wenn diese sich "nur Datensätze ansehen", diese aber nicht mittels UPDATE oder DELETE Befehl erweitern oder löschen? 

Wenn ja, wie kann ich so etwas erfassen, also dass jemand nur ein SELECT Befehl abgesetzt hat? Ich nutze den MS SQL Sever 2008 R2, aber eigentlich finde ich diese Frage für jedes relevanten DBMS sehr interessant.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen?

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Jul 2011)

Die Datenbanken haben dafür meist irgendein Rechtesystem 

Bei MySQL z.B. kannst du pro Benutzer festlegen, welche Query-Typen dieser ausführen darf (SELECT, Update, Delete, Alter, Create, ....)


----------



## DennisXX (22. Jul 2011)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Diese Berechtigungen interssieren nciht, sondern ich will das loggen, wer sich wann die Datensätze angeschaut hat. Wen ich da etwas mit Berechtigungen einschränken und kontrollieren will, bringt mich das in meiner Aufagben keinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Jul 2011)

Na da wird es schon viel schwieriger 
Soetwas werden nur sehr wenige Datenbanken haben, wahrscheinlich Enterprise-Datenbanken, einen Standard gibt es da nicht, von daher lassen sich auch keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen treffen.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jul 2011)

Moin,

bei MSSQL kannst Du einen Trace starten ... damit kannst Du verfolgen welche DB-Anfragen gestellt wurden ... ich glaube da wurde auch der Benutzer mit angezeigt

hand, mogel


----------

